
Why desaturating in Photoshop is useless (for painters) - Igor_Wiwi
https://twitter.com/timsoret/status/1251763478177644544
======
mcv
I'm not a photoshop user, but this is exactly the sort of thing I would expect
Photoshop to be aware of. I thought it included all sorts of clever stuff, but
if it takes the most naive approach here, that's a bit disappointing.

~~~
thatcat
Desaturating to find low contrast areas to improve the overall contrast after
resaturating is a user technique not a feature of photoshop

------
StavrosK
This looks fascinating, but unfortunately none of the videos will play for me.
Does this happen for anyone else?

~~~
brianwawok
Gifs work on iPhone

